# Beautiful arias: from Baroque to Romanticism



## Dimboukas (Oct 12, 2011)

I would like to hear beautiful arias. I have in my mind many Baroque, Bach and Handel arias, mainly religious but not only. I would like you to post arias from cantatas, oratorios and operas and include a youtube link if possible. I think it is better to limit their duration to no more than 10 minutes. I like _da capo_ arias with nice improvisations during the repeating part.

Let's start with religious arias and let the thread be configured as we post more stuff!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I just broke every single rule by posting Milton Babbitt's "Philomel"


----------



## Dimboukas (Oct 12, 2011)

That's very nice but I can't find the passage in the Bible. Maybe it's from the Apocrypha.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Dimboukas said:


> That's very nice but I can't find the passage in the Bible. Maybe it's from the Apocrypha.


Since when did it have to be in the bible? You said "religious" not "Christian."


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

My favorite Handel: I know that my redeemer liveth (Job 19:25-26)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyHeUdBQDxQ


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

There is more than 'one book,' and I truly think anything that moves us is a matter of 'spirit,' Ergo, 'spiritual.'

if you can be moved other than by 'religion,' the following may be welcome suggestions.

Haendel
two arias from "Rinaldo" 
Caro sposa -- with the tremendous musicianship of Nathalie Stutzmann:




Lascia ch'io pianga ~ Ewa Mallas Godlewska:





Claudio Monteverdi ~ Lamento della Ninfa:





Henry Purcell ~ Dido's Lament:





Bach ~ Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten, wedding cantata BWV 202





Schubert ~ Rosamunde; Romance -- Der Vollmond:





and a later 'romanticism.'
Carlisle Floyd ~ from Susannah; 'Ain't it a pretty night?'





Samuel Barber ~ from Vanessa; 'Must the winter come so soon?'


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I'll chip in with a couple.

Handel, _Gentle Morpheus, son of night _from _Alceste_






Handel, _As steals the morn upon the night _ from _L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato_


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Here's one of my favorites of Bach:






And one of Handel's that I don't hear too often:


----------



## pollux (Nov 11, 2011)

With Darkness Deep - from Theodora (HWV68) by Händel - Sandrine Piau


----------



## sah (Feb 28, 2012)

Recitative (30") plus aria.


----------



## Dimboukas (Oct 12, 2011)

Now, Anne Sofie von Otter, she really does a good improvisation the second time!


----------

